# Arctic Cooling XTREME 5870 Grafikkartenlüfter 17€



## rider210 (22. Oktober 2011)

*Arctic Cooling XTREME 5870 Grafikkartenlüfter 17€*

Hallo Leute,
verkaufe einen Grafikkartenlüfter für eine 5870. Er ist komplett neu und noch nie ausgepackt.
Es ist der stärkste und leiseste Air Kühler den man für die Karte kriegen kann, also wenn euch euere 5870 zu laut ist oder ihr beim Übertakten an der Wärmeentwicklung scheitert, ist das genau der richtige Kühler für euch.
habe sie für meine 5870matrix von asus gekauft dort passt sie aber nicht weil asus ja immer gegen den strom schwimmen muss (was ich nach dem aufschrauben gemerkt habe -.-).
Müsste aber auf jede andere 5870 passen.
verkaufe sie für 17 € (die hälfte wie bei amazon: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 5870 Grafikkarten Kühler: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör)
für Bilder oderso pn an mich


----------

